# Another crappy day



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Went to the Doctor yesterday with pain in my upper left chest area. It happened while I was at the Gym on saturday and progressively has gotten worse. I was 100% positive it wasn't my ticker.

It turns out that I have a 3/32" tear in my rotator cuff. They have me on Naproxen and cortisone injections to help it heal. It hurts like a bastard.

I have hell year so far health wise. Lyme disease, neck troubles, and now this.

Can't I get a break!!!!

No lifting for three weeks. Thats a killer.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your shoulder Leo. Take it easy and don't over do it. You gotta make that body last.   At least you know the ticker was verified good. Hope you heal up soon!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry to hear you are hurting, glad to hear your heart is ok! Take good care of your self and happy tractoring!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Happy Birthday leolav hope you have a better day today.

:bd: :caker:


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Yeah man that sucks. Follow the Dr's advice & let yourself heal up.

I saw the thread & had been thinking "What a crappy day" myself. But my complaint is trivial in comparison. 

I was grousing because the grass had overcome it's mini-drought & ready to be cut, but woke up to find it raining & I can't mow this afternoon. I can always mow later.

Talk about a perspective check.

Get better soon.
Angel


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

By the way I meant to wish you a happy birthday as well Leo. Many happy returns and enjoy your bday. :thumbsup: :cheers: :bd:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

So Leo how's the weight loss been going other than that? Still looosing/keeping it off? Just finly got my self together and started taking care of MY self, and realy ned to start working out soon. Down 27lbs, and 30 more to go!!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

It's never a crappy Leo when you can get out of bed and take a breath....A crappy day is when you end up lying on the floor of a big box store...DEAD...and it brightens when someone you don't even know breathes life back into you....

Count your blessings brother!!!

By the way...Happy Birthday!


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I firmly believe that hearts are made with a finite number beats. So I choose to not waste mine on things like physical activity. 

Happy B-day. Hope you're feeling better.

SnowMower


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

The weight loss is going really well. Up to 50 lbs already. Working out has helped a ton, but I am limited in what I can do now for at least 3-6 weeks. I can already feel lethargic this week. Got on the scale last night and I had gained 4 lbs since last week. Yikes. Gotta scale back a bit until this thing gets better.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Happy Bithday Leo, every day we have is a true blessing. we should enjoy them all. I say that because I just got back from a filed trip to the pumpkin patch with my 7yr old and his class of 21. Such fun it is, I now have some really cool little friends!

And a few little rotten bastards that I will strangle when no one is looking!!!! All it takes is one of those little folks to look you in the eye and ask for help. That is what it is all about!!! Rock on man and have a great rest of the day! Enjoy the little ones tonight after you have a great B-day!:cheers:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey loe.. i missed this thread somehow... so belated happy birthday and congrats... 50 lbs thats great.... 


you going to st louis??


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Leolav,
How's the rotator cuff coming along? Ready to pitch relief for the Red Sox yet? I hope it is not as painful as you first described it and healing up for you. Still restricted on physical activity?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

50 lbs. is GREAT Leo! :thumbsup: Hang in there. The working out will burn up a lot of calories but also make you very hungry. As you develop more muscle mass, you will gain a bit of weight but just keep at it. The weight is going to fluctuate until you can get into a steady stride of a daily routine and stay with it for the long haul.


----------

